# Schildkröten Teich (Ganzjährig)



## rommled (7. Aug. 2009)

Hey leute wollt nur mal wissen wie es aussieht ob es ausreicht wenn man das kalte wasser vom beckenboden abpumpt durch einen filter und einen uvc klärer jagt anschliesend durch den flachwasserbereich fließen lässt damit sich des wasser schnell aufwärmt... oder habt ihr da andere oder auch am besten bilder wie ihr des gemacht habt also danke schoneinmal


----------



## Eddi_X (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Schildkröten Teich (Ganzjährig)*

Oh ein Schildkrötenfreak  .... ,also auf die idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen,aber in meinem neuen Becken gibt es ein Flachwasserbereich,der sich ohnehin schnell aufheizt,ich glaube es ist nicht notwendig,das kalte Wasser über diesen bereich zu pumpen.
Meine 5 Schilies die ich auch mit Fischen halte,fühlen sich sau wohl 
Der kommende Winter wird der erste sein, indem ich sie im Teich belasse,da dieser nun tief genug ist.

bis denne ... Bernd aus MD


----------



## morky01 (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Schildkröten Teich (Ganzjährig)*

Hallo,

kann leider keine Antwort zu Deiner Frage geben, würde aber gerne wissen, wie Du Deine Schildis dazu bringst, Ihren Hausteich nicht zu verlassen und die weite Welt zu erkunden.

Liebe Grüsse
Bernd


----------



## Eddi_X (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Schildkröten Teich (Ganzjährig)*



morky01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann leider keine Antwort zu Deiner Frage geben, würde aber gerne wissen, wie Du Deine Schildis dazu bringst, Ihren Hausteich nicht zu verlassen und die weite Welt zu erkunden.
> 
> ...



Moin Bernd 

Ich habe das so gelöst  

im Linken Bereich welcher auf diesem Bild nicht zu sehen ist,wäre dann das Erdreich "mit Pflanzen" wo sie dann ihre Eier verbuddeln.




Auf diesen Bild nach dem umbau "größerer Teich "Folie" haben die Süßen nochmehr auslauf ..sind ganz gierig auf die Sonnenplätze 
 

LG Bernd aus MD


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Schildkröten Teich (Ganzjährig)*

Hi,

und ich dachte immer das die Schildies im Keller überwintert werden sollten bei wenigen + Graden ?


----------



## andreas w. (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Schildkröten Teich (Ganzjährig)*

hi, und dazu noch ´ne frage:

erstmal respekt, sieht schön aus, der teich und das rundherum.

zu euren teichpflanzen - ich hör nur immer, schildkröten fressen die teichpflanzen auf? wie sieht das bei euch aus? scheint das gegenteil zu sein, bepflanzung funktioniert.

merci für die antwort, gruß.


----------



## wollewer (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW:  Schildkröten Teich (Ganzjährig)*

hallo zusammen

meine beiden schildis haben meine ganzen pflanzen im und am teich angefressen oder aufgefressen.
seerosenblätter und auch seerosen wurden einfach abgebissen, bis keine mehr vorhanden waren.
die überigen teichpflanzen sahen übrigens auch mehr schlecht als recht aus, es wurde von ihnen wahlos abgeholzt.
auf reisen waren sie auch ständig trotz zaun, keine ahnung wie sie dort ausbrechen konnten?
eine war mehr als 5 wochen verschwunden bis ein nachbar meinte er müsse in seinem garten einen großen stein beiseite räumen der plötzlich 4 beine hatte.
so bekam ich den ausreisser zurück, leider überlebten die beiden den darauffolgenden winter nicht, was mich sehr traurig machte, da die größere fast handzahm war.
fazit ist das ich mir keine schildis mehr im teich ansiedeln werde.

gruß wolle


----------

